# New wheels for the 06



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Ordered a set of TSW wheels today along with Eagle GT's. Should be in and installed by next weekend. I really think these will make the car look great. Got the silver with polished lip.

TSW Alloy Wheels - custom staggered wheel fitments, alloy wheels


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice looking wheels. Congrats


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Post up some pix when you get them on. They should look great!


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

mdbomgoat said:


> Post up some pix when you get them on. They should look great!


 Will do. I feel like a kid a week before Christmas!


----------



## caryabhi124 (May 18, 2009)

it is a beautiful wheel.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Very nice. Great choice GTOSarge.


----------

